# What is the average board foot price for pine



## rossboyle52 (Dec 31, 2012)

I buy all of my wood from a neighbor who has a band saw mill. Last year I bought 1000bf of random width pine at an exceptional price. I began the planing process this past weekend and a fellow woodworker stopped by to take a look at my stock. He asked if I would sell him a couple hundred board feet of planed pine, which I am happy to do. My question is, how much do I charge. It's been many years since I have had to buy any wood from a lumber yard so I really don't have any idea how much pine is selling for.


----------



## Beams37 (Feb 21, 2015)

Depends … $4?


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

Eastern Pine around here depends on the grade, and width, plus $.20/bf S2S. Wider 8" and over price goes up. I pay $1/bf in the rough for mixed grades and widths of common then have to air dry it. I can get about 20% of C and D select out of that as well.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

If I had a lot of wood and a fellow woodworker wanted to buy some I'd sell it to him for what I paid for it as long as he/she was not a business.


----------



## rossboyle52 (Dec 31, 2012)

What I can and will sell him will be S2S cabinet grade, 6"- 8" wide. It is all old growth eastern pine. I have some 10" and 12" wide that I may mix in for him but most of the 10" and 12" wide planks are less than cabinet grade. Do you think $1.50bf is a fair price?


----------



## rossboyle52 (Dec 31, 2012)

He runs a business. Plus I buy it rough/green. I have to sticker it and air dry it for about a year before I plane it.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

I believe that to be a very fair price. If he bought it green off the saw, dried it, then planed it, he would probably have more than that in it.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Down here where I live in SE Tennessee, a local mill just South of me in North Georgia sells rough sawn old growth yellow pine for $1.70 a bd. ft. Planing adds .10 a bd. ft. 
I think planed, air dried heartwood pine at $1.50 is a real bargain.


----------



## rossboyle52 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks guy's. I talked to the fella interested in some pine today. He was kind of hoping that I would sell him a couple hundred board feet for about $100.00 S2S. Told him sorry, no can do. I'll give him a few days to ponder on the price of $1.50bf.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I think it's a bargain at $1.50 considering the time to cut, stack, sticker, store until dry, and then plane.


----------



## cdaniels (Apr 16, 2014)

I personally would go about 1.75/bf


----------



## chattacreeker28 (Jan 28, 2021)

I know this post has been dead a while, but I have just milled some pine and have it drying in slabs more or less. I have never wanted to purchase rough cut pine for anything, So i am not sure how I should market it. Would cutting it to 8/4×4/6/8/10/12 be better than leaving it as is? I have 8/4 ranging from 4-12 inches wide at the moment. some with a little live edge and some with nice flat edges (still rough cut not planed or ripped). What would you guys want more buying from a mill, dimensional lumber or just the rough cuts as is right off the mill and handle everything from there? here are just a couple of the pieces i have


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

> What I can and will sell him will be S2S cabinet grade, 6"- 8" wide. It is all old growth eastern pine. I have some 10" and 12" wide that I may mix in for him but most of the 10" and 12" wide planks are less than cabinet grade. Do you think $1.50bf is a fair price?
> 
> - Ross


Exactly what I pay. 1.50$.


----------

